# Shop Expansion



## LesHastings (Jan 26, 2008)

*The floor is down*

Well I decided to bite the bullet and help out the local economy a little. Currently my shop is 24' x 38' with 8' ceilings. But my work space seams to keep getting smaller and smaller with every piece of equipment that I aquire. So my actual building or assembly area has become quite small. With the ways things have been going lately I've struggled with the decision of build or not to build, I just hope I've made the right decision.

I'm adding a 20' x 40' addition to my current building. This will almost double what I have right now. The biggest portion of the new space will be an assembly area. Some of the equipment will make its way over to the new area. The current shop area will be used as a milling area and lumber storage. I'm thinking about puting in a small office area in the new side possibly. The addition will also have 10' ceilings for a little more working height. I decided not to give up any space for a bathroom, I figure its not that far to the house or out the back door.

The floor was poured today and forms set for some sidewalks and a small pad outside the overhead door, those will see concrete tomorrow. It looks plenty big enough right now, just hope it stays that way.







Now I just need my stimulus check,,,,,,,,,,,,(yea I know bad joke).


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

LesHastings said:


> *The floor is down*
> 
> Well I decided to bite the bullet and help out the local economy a little. Currently my shop is 24' x 38' with 8' ceilings. But my work space seams to keep getting smaller and smaller with every piece of equipment that I aquire. So my actual building or assembly area has become quite small. With the ways things have been going lately I've struggled with the decision of build or not to build, I just hope I've made the right decision.
> 
> ...


This is going to be a nice addition to your shop space. Keep us posted as things go along.


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

LesHastings said:


> *The floor is down*
> 
> Well I decided to bite the bullet and help out the local economy a little. Currently my shop is 24' x 38' with 8' ceilings. But my work space seams to keep getting smaller and smaller with every piece of equipment that I aquire. So my actual building or assembly area has become quite small. With the ways things have been going lately I've struggled with the decision of build or not to build, I just hope I've made the right decision.
> 
> ...


I think you might be arousing some envy ;-) It will be fun to watch the progress.

Your weather must be pretty nice. It's a little too cold (with too much snow on the ground) to pour concrete here.


----------



## Richforever (Mar 19, 2008)

LesHastings said:


> *The floor is down*
> 
> Well I decided to bite the bullet and help out the local economy a little. Currently my shop is 24' x 38' with 8' ceilings. But my work space seams to keep getting smaller and smaller with every piece of equipment that I aquire. So my actual building or assembly area has become quite small. With the ways things have been going lately I've struggled with the decision of build or not to build, I just hope I've made the right decision.
> 
> ...


Congratulations! Looking forward to your progress. You make your own reality. Thanks for posting.

(This makes my 4'7" area between the washer and dryer and front of the car seem even smaller.)


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

LesHastings said:


> *The floor is down*
> 
> Well I decided to bite the bullet and help out the local economy a little. Currently my shop is 24' x 38' with 8' ceilings. But my work space seams to keep getting smaller and smaller with every piece of equipment that I aquire. So my actual building or assembly area has become quite small. With the ways things have been going lately I've struggled with the decision of build or not to build, I just hope I've made the right decision.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Les.


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

LesHastings said:


> *The floor is down*
> 
> Well I decided to bite the bullet and help out the local economy a little. Currently my shop is 24' x 38' with 8' ceilings. But my work space seams to keep getting smaller and smaller with every piece of equipment that I aquire. So my actual building or assembly area has become quite small. With the ways things have been going lately I've struggled with the decision of build or not to build, I just hope I've made the right decision.
> 
> ...


Congrats on the expansion Les.


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

LesHastings said:


> *The floor is down*
> 
> Well I decided to bite the bullet and help out the local economy a little. Currently my shop is 24' x 38' with 8' ceilings. But my work space seams to keep getting smaller and smaller with every piece of equipment that I aquire. So my actual building or assembly area has become quite small. With the ways things have been going lately I've struggled with the decision of build or not to build, I just hope I've made the right decision.
> 
> ...


Looking good Les. Wish I had that much room to expand. Looking forward to your progress.


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

LesHastings said:


> *The floor is down*
> 
> Well I decided to bite the bullet and help out the local economy a little. Currently my shop is 24' x 38' with 8' ceilings. But my work space seams to keep getting smaller and smaller with every piece of equipment that I aquire. So my actual building or assembly area has become quite small. With the ways things have been going lately I've struggled with the decision of build or not to build, I just hope I've made the right decision.
> 
> ...


Hi Les

Looking forward to seeing your new shop. I am sure you will not regret going thru with the new addition. I have really enjoyed putting my new together.

God Bless
tom


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

LesHastings said:


> *The floor is down*
> 
> Well I decided to bite the bullet and help out the local economy a little. Currently my shop is 24' x 38' with 8' ceilings. But my work space seams to keep getting smaller and smaller with every piece of equipment that I aquire. So my actual building or assembly area has become quite small. With the ways things have been going lately I've struggled with the decision of build or not to build, I just hope I've made the right decision.
> 
> ...


You will love those ten foot ceilings. The extra money it cost me to heat I make up in unbroken fluorescent light bulbs.


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

LesHastings said:


> *The floor is down*
> 
> Well I decided to bite the bullet and help out the local economy a little. Currently my shop is 24' x 38' with 8' ceilings. But my work space seams to keep getting smaller and smaller with every piece of equipment that I aquire. So my actual building or assembly area has become quite small. With the ways things have been going lately I've struggled with the decision of build or not to build, I just hope I've made the right decision.
> 
> ...











I went with 10' to the top sill, plus the gambrel roof, it makes my tiny shop somewhat spacious, visually at least.


----------



## LesHastings (Jan 26, 2008)

*Walls are up!*

All the concrete work is done, Sidewalks and a small slab was poured on Thursday. Friday all the walls were framed up and sheeted. On Monday the truss's are suppose to arrive. Should have a roof this next week and siding at least started.

Won't be long and my part of the project will begin. I'll need to get a meter and 200 amp panel installed and then I can started on the inside.

Click on the pictures to see a full view.
Thanks for looking!


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

LesHastings said:


> *Walls are up!*
> 
> All the concrete work is done, Sidewalks and a small slab was poured on Thursday. Friday all the walls were framed up and sheeted. On Monday the truss's are suppose to arrive. Should have a roof this next week and siding at least started.
> 
> ...


Les:

I built my "Workshop in the Woods" in '07 so I can appreciate your excitement. I'll suggest painting the interior white and using the new electronic type ballast fixtures with "daylight" bulbs to obtain the highest color rendering index. Add several windows if you can. good light makes a world of difference.

Are you going to use a conventional overhead garage door?


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

LesHastings said:


> *Walls are up!*
> 
> All the concrete work is done, Sidewalks and a small slab was poured on Thursday. Friday all the walls were framed up and sheeted. On Monday the truss's are suppose to arrive. Should have a roof this next week and siding at least started.
> 
> ...


Les, you are certainly moving right along on this build. I am sure that you can't wait until the subs are finished and you are doing your part.


----------



## oldworld124 (Mar 2, 2008)

LesHastings said:


> *Walls are up!*
> 
> All the concrete work is done, Sidewalks and a small slab was poured on Thursday. Friday all the walls were framed up and sheeted. On Monday the truss's are suppose to arrive. Should have a roof this next week and siding at least started.
> 
> ...


Les, Looking good!!!

I have one question. Is there a reason the door is hinged the way you have it? Normally doors would open toward the wall and not into the area. Just curious.


----------



## LesHastings (Jan 26, 2008)

LesHastings said:


> *Walls are up!*
> 
> All the concrete work is done, Sidewalks and a small slab was poured on Thursday. Friday all the walls were framed up and sheeted. On Monday the truss's are suppose to arrive. Should have a roof this next week and siding at least started.
> 
> ...


John the door is getting changed out to swing the other way, contracter ordered wrong.

8iowa, yeap conventional over head door. I'll be putting in lots of lights, no windows.

thanks guy's


----------



## DocK16 (Mar 18, 2007)

LesHastings said:


> *Walls are up!*
> 
> All the concrete work is done, Sidewalks and a small slab was poured on Thursday. Friday all the walls were framed up and sheeted. On Monday the truss's are suppose to arrive. Should have a roof this next week and siding at least started.
> 
> ...


Very nice, I'm sure you're excited. Only one question, no windows?


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

LesHastings said:


> *Walls are up!*
> 
> All the concrete work is done, Sidewalks and a small slab was poured on Thursday. Friday all the walls were framed up and sheeted. On Monday the truss's are suppose to arrive. Should have a roof this next week and siding at least started.
> 
> ...


Great job Les. I know you'll just love having the extra space. Just don't out grow it too fast.


----------



## LesHastings (Jan 26, 2008)

LesHastings said:


> *Walls are up!*
> 
> All the concrete work is done, Sidewalks and a small slab was poured on Thursday. Friday all the walls were framed up and sheeted. On Monday the truss's are suppose to arrive. Should have a roof this next week and siding at least started.
> 
> ...


I don't want to give up the wall space to windows, I need all of it I can get. And I'd rather not have people being able to look in and see what all I have, if ya know what I mean.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

LesHastings said:


> *Walls are up!*
> 
> All the concrete work is done, Sidewalks and a small slab was poured on Thursday. Friday all the walls were framed up and sheeted. On Monday the truss's are suppose to arrive. Should have a roof this next week and siding at least started.
> 
> ...


Lookin' good, Les. I'll bet you've got the heeby-jeebies in anticipation. Good for you!!!


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

LesHastings said:


> *Walls are up!*
> 
> All the concrete work is done, Sidewalks and a small slab was poured on Thursday. Friday all the walls were framed up and sheeted. On Monday the truss's are suppose to arrive. Should have a roof this next week and siding at least started.
> 
> ...


Les,

Your shop is moving right along. I don't know who's more anxious to see it finished-we LumberJocks or you!


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

LesHastings said:


> *Walls are up!*
> 
> All the concrete work is done, Sidewalks and a small slab was poured on Thursday. Friday all the walls were framed up and sheeted. On Monday the truss's are suppose to arrive. Should have a roof this next week and siding at least started.
> 
> ...


I'm getting excited just watching!


----------



## KevinHuber (Jul 25, 2007)

LesHastings said:


> *Walls are up!*
> 
> All the concrete work is done, Sidewalks and a small slab was poured on Thursday. Friday all the walls were framed up and sheeted. On Monday the truss's are suppose to arrive. Should have a roof this next week and siding at least started.
> 
> ...


Looks like a good start Les,

Let me know if you need any help.

Kevin


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

LesHastings said:


> *Walls are up!*
> 
> All the concrete work is done, Sidewalks and a small slab was poured on Thursday. Friday all the walls were framed up and sheeted. On Monday the truss's are suppose to arrive. Should have a roof this next week and siding at least started.
> 
> ...


Great progress!


----------



## LesHastings (Jan 26, 2008)

*Roofed and Sided*

The roof and siding is all on now. Soffits are done and the facer boards have all been wrapped with metal. Still don't have an overhead door yet though, it won't be in until next week some time.

I'm working on getting a price to run the new service to the building and set a meter and put in a 200 amp panel. I'm planning on running a lead to the exsisting panel in the old part of the shop from the new one. Then I can disconnect the power from the house completely.

Soon I'll be able to start doing all the things on the inside that I'm planning on doing. Like completing the wiring, insalating and I'm thinking about putting a small office area in the corner, about an 8' by 10' or so. Then at some point I'll be taking out a portion of the wall between the two buildings to make the process complete. With the new addition I'll have about 1760 sq. ft. of shop area to work with, yes I'll be glad when its all done!

Here's a few pictures of where its at right now. You can click on the pictures to enlarge them.
Thanks for looking!


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

LesHastings said:


> *Roofed and Sided*
> 
> The roof and siding is all on now. Soffits are done and the facer boards have all been wrapped with metal. Still don't have an overhead door yet though, it won't be in until next week some time.
> 
> ...


Great looking building. The ceilings look higher than regular, how high are they?


----------



## Critterman (Dec 20, 2007)

LesHastings said:


> *Roofed and Sided*
> 
> The roof and siding is all on now. Soffits are done and the facer boards have all been wrapped with metal. Still don't have an overhead door yet though, it won't be in until next week some time.
> 
> ...


Hey Les, looks like the new edition is coming along well, and very quickley. Looking good!


----------



## LesHastings (Jan 26, 2008)

LesHastings said:


> *Roofed and Sided*
> 
> The roof and siding is all on now. Soffits are done and the facer boards have all been wrapped with metal. Still don't have an overhead door yet though, it won't be in until next week some time.
> 
> ...


Mark, They are ten feet, the old shop only has 8' ceilings in it. It will be nice to have the extra height.


----------



## LesHastings (Jan 26, 2008)

LesHastings said:


> *Roofed and Sided*
> 
> The roof and siding is all on now. Soffits are done and the facer boards have all been wrapped with metal. Still don't have an overhead door yet though, it won't be in until next week some time.
> 
> ...


Jim, yea its went up really fast. I'll really happy with the contractor I chose. I would of been all summer getting it myself. I hope i can have it all done very soon.


----------



## kiwi1969 (Dec 22, 2008)

LesHastings said:


> *Roofed and Sided*
> 
> The roof and siding is all on now. Soffits are done and the facer boards have all been wrapped with metal. Still don't have an overhead door yet though, it won't be in until next week some time.
> 
> ...


surprised at the lack of windows, but it sure is a nice space.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

LesHastings said:


> *Roofed and Sided*
> 
> The roof and siding is all on now. Soffits are done and the facer boards have all been wrapped with metal. Still don't have an overhead door yet though, it won't be in until next week some time.
> 
> ...


It's gonna be nice. Keep us appraised!


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

LesHastings said:


> *Roofed and Sided*
> 
> The roof and siding is all on now. Soffits are done and the facer boards have all been wrapped with metal. Still don't have an overhead door yet though, it won't be in until next week some time.
> 
> ...


Les, this is looking real good. I am surprised that it has gone up as quickly as it has, given the weather, but I can see that you aren't complaining.  You may have saved some money by doing the work yourself but (1) it would have taken you a lot longer to get this far and (2) working on this doesn't pay the bills. In the long run I am sure you saved yourself money by subbing it out.


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

LesHastings said:


> *Roofed and Sided*
> 
> The roof and siding is all on now. Soffits are done and the facer boards have all been wrapped with metal. Still don't have an overhead door yet though, it won't be in until next week some time.
> 
> ...


Nice building Les and yes I'm surprised as well at how fast it went up. If we get shut down here I may have to come back to Kansas. Looks like things are going very well out there yet. Got any job openings?......LOL


----------



## scarpenter002 (Sep 16, 2007)

LesHastings said:


> *Roofed and Sided*
> 
> The roof and siding is all on now. Soffits are done and the facer boards have all been wrapped with metal. Still don't have an overhead door yet though, it won't be in until next week some time.
> 
> ...


Les, Wonderful looking addition to the shop. Man, it is nice to be able to move that quickly. Now the fun part starts getting to wire and finish out the inside.


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

LesHastings said:


> *Roofed and Sided*
> 
> The roof and siding is all on now. Soffits are done and the facer boards have all been wrapped with metal. Still don't have an overhead door yet though, it won't be in until next week some time.
> 
> ...


Hi Les

Shop is looking great. Setting up the inside of the shop is the fun part. Are you planning on getting new equipment for the extra space you are going to have? Keep the pictures coming?

God Bless
tom


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

LesHastings said:


> *Roofed and Sided*
> 
> The roof and siding is all on now. Soffits are done and the facer boards have all been wrapped with metal. Still don't have an overhead door yet though, it won't be in until next week some time.
> 
> ...


Looks great Les!


----------



## stanley2 (Jan 4, 2008)

LesHastings said:


> *Roofed and Sided*
> 
> The roof and siding is all on now. Soffits are done and the facer boards have all been wrapped with metal. Still don't have an overhead door yet though, it won't be in until next week some time.
> 
> ...


Les, you're right - better to have more shop space than to have to cut the lawn or pick weeds in the garden.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

LesHastings said:


> *Roofed and Sided*
> 
> The roof and siding is all on now. Soffits are done and the facer boards have all been wrapped with metal. Still don't have an overhead door yet though, it won't be in until next week some time.
> 
> ...


You're going to love those 10 foot ceilings! It's real nice being ably to swing around an 8 foot piece of plywood around with hitting the ceiling. I have not regretted it for a second.

Looking good!


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

LesHastings said:


> *Roofed and Sided*
> 
> The roof and siding is all on now. Soffits are done and the facer boards have all been wrapped with metal. Still don't have an overhead door yet though, it won't be in until next week some time.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the response, yeah 10 foot ceilings would be great. That is going to be one great shop.


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

LesHastings said:


> *Roofed and Sided*
> 
> The roof and siding is all on now. Soffits are done and the facer boards have all been wrapped with metal. Still don't have an overhead door yet though, it won't be in until next week some time.
> 
> ...


This looks great, Les. What a super way to get out of the yard work and do something productive with all the extra time not spent mowing the grass! We'd love to have a contractor here who works that quickly!

Keep us posted.


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

LesHastings said:


> *Roofed and Sided*
> 
> The roof and siding is all on now. Soffits are done and the facer boards have all been wrapped with metal. Still don't have an overhead door yet though, it won't be in until next week some time.
> 
> ...


Man, show up late to a thread and it just gets better and better!


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

LesHastings said:


> *Roofed and Sided*
> 
> The roof and siding is all on now. Soffits are done and the facer boards have all been wrapped with metal. Still don't have an overhead door yet though, it won't be in until next week some time.
> 
> ...


Les, We're just wondering how the shop is progressing? We hope you'll have time for another update again soon.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

LesHastings said:


> *Roofed and Sided*
> 
> The roof and siding is all on now. Soffits are done and the facer boards have all been wrapped with metal. Still don't have an overhead door yet though, it won't be in until next week some time.
> 
> ...


this looks like one killer shop


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

LesHastings said:


> *Roofed and Sided*
> 
> The roof and siding is all on now. Soffits are done and the facer boards have all been wrapped with metal. Still don't have an overhead door yet though, it won't be in until next week some time.
> 
> ...


Is it all done?


----------



## LesHastings (Jan 26, 2008)

*Still waiting on electricity!*

Everyone keeps asking about the shop, "Is it done yet?" Nope, I wish! I've been waiting on the power company to make up there mind. Now they have finally decided to put a pedastal in the back yard to run the shop off of. Problem is the electric here is buried and it will not stop raining! I was hoping to have it in by Memorial weekend but if the rain doesn't stop that won't happen. I can't really do anything out there until I get the city to sign off on the building and get them out of my hair (if ya know what I mean). So for right now I have this big new building that I can't really use for anything. Well I do have a chair out in the middle of it that I go sit in some times! ;o)

Soon I hope!


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

LesHastings said:


> *Still waiting on electricity!*
> 
> Everyone keeps asking about the shop, "Is it done yet?" Nope, I wish! I've been waiting on the power company to make up there mind. Now they have finally decided to put a pedastal in the back yard to run the shop off of. Problem is the electric here is buried and it will not stop raining! I was hoping to have it in by Memorial weekend but if the rain doesn't stop that won't happen. I can't really do anything out there until I get the city to sign off on the building and get them out of my hair (if ya know what I mean). So for right now I have this big new building that I can't really use for anything. Well I do have a chair out in the middle of it that I go sit in some times! ;o)
> 
> Soon I hope!


Yeppers, I know what you mean…............... city can be a pain in the a…........ Hope to see it done soon.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

LesHastings said:


> *Still waiting on electricity!*
> 
> Everyone keeps asking about the shop, "Is it done yet?" Nope, I wish! I've been waiting on the power company to make up there mind. Now they have finally decided to put a pedastal in the back yard to run the shop off of. Problem is the electric here is buried and it will not stop raining! I was hoping to have it in by Memorial weekend but if the rain doesn't stop that won't happen. I can't really do anything out there until I get the city to sign off on the building and get them out of my hair (if ya know what I mean). So for right now I have this big new building that I can't really use for anything. Well I do have a chair out in the middle of it that I go sit in some times! ;o)
> 
> Soon I hope!


I went through the same problem,but it worked out


----------



## Handymom (Apr 25, 2009)

LesHastings said:


> *Still waiting on electricity!*
> 
> Everyone keeps asking about the shop, "Is it done yet?" Nope, I wish! I've been waiting on the power company to make up there mind. Now they have finally decided to put a pedastal in the back yard to run the shop off of. Problem is the electric here is buried and it will not stop raining! I was hoping to have it in by Memorial weekend but if the rain doesn't stop that won't happen. I can't really do anything out there until I get the city to sign off on the building and get them out of my hair (if ya know what I mean). So for right now I have this big new building that I can't really use for anything. Well I do have a chair out in the middle of it that I go sit in some times! ;o)
> 
> Soon I hope!


Hang in there!


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

LesHastings said:


> *Still waiting on electricity!*
> 
> Everyone keeps asking about the shop, "Is it done yet?" Nope, I wish! I've been waiting on the power company to make up there mind. Now they have finally decided to put a pedastal in the back yard to run the shop off of. Problem is the electric here is buried and it will not stop raining! I was hoping to have it in by Memorial weekend but if the rain doesn't stop that won't happen. I can't really do anything out there until I get the city to sign off on the building and get them out of my hair (if ya know what I mean). So for right now I have this big new building that I can't really use for anything. Well I do have a chair out in the middle of it that I go sit in some times! ;o)
> 
> Soon I hope!


A testing time for you and any ambitious woodwoker.
Be patient Les!


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

LesHastings said:


> *Still waiting on electricity!*
> 
> Everyone keeps asking about the shop, "Is it done yet?" Nope, I wish! I've been waiting on the power company to make up there mind. Now they have finally decided to put a pedastal in the back yard to run the shop off of. Problem is the electric here is buried and it will not stop raining! I was hoping to have it in by Memorial weekend but if the rain doesn't stop that won't happen. I can't really do anything out there until I get the city to sign off on the building and get them out of my hair (if ya know what I mean). So for right now I have this big new building that I can't really use for anything. Well I do have a chair out in the middle of it that I go sit in some times! ;o)
> 
> Soon I hope!


Hope it gets done soon for you. I know what you mean about the rain. I've had just over 7" in the past 24hrs


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

LesHastings said:


> *Still waiting on electricity!*
> 
> Everyone keeps asking about the shop, "Is it done yet?" Nope, I wish! I've been waiting on the power company to make up there mind. Now they have finally decided to put a pedastal in the back yard to run the shop off of. Problem is the electric here is buried and it will not stop raining! I was hoping to have it in by Memorial weekend but if the rain doesn't stop that won't happen. I can't really do anything out there until I get the city to sign off on the building and get them out of my hair (if ya know what I mean). So for right now I have this big new building that I can't really use for anything. Well I do have a chair out in the middle of it that I go sit in some times! ;o)
> 
> Soon I hope!


Hello Les,
I know the combination of excitement and frustration from waiting can be overwhelming. Before you know it you will in your completed shop working and having a blast! I built my dream shop last year and had to deal with a con artist contractor who didn't finish the job, an electrician who only finished 98% of the work and the extra costs oh having to pay someone else to finish their work. Now that I look back on it while working in my new shop, it ain't so bad.
You will have your electrical work signed off before you know it and you also will be grinnin from ear to ear.


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

LesHastings said:


> *Still waiting on electricity!*
> 
> Everyone keeps asking about the shop, "Is it done yet?" Nope, I wish! I've been waiting on the power company to make up there mind. Now they have finally decided to put a pedastal in the back yard to run the shop off of. Problem is the electric here is buried and it will not stop raining! I was hoping to have it in by Memorial weekend but if the rain doesn't stop that won't happen. I can't really do anything out there until I get the city to sign off on the building and get them out of my hair (if ya know what I mean). So for right now I have this big new building that I can't really use for anything. Well I do have a chair out in the middle of it that I go sit in some times! ;o)
> 
> Soon I hope!


Les,

Thanks for the update. We know what you mean with zoning departments-too many of them are power-hungry egomaniacs-not as concerned about safety as they are about wielding control over others. But you will soon forget about it when you're making sawdust in it!


----------



## Critterman (Dec 20, 2007)

LesHastings said:


> *Still waiting on electricity!*
> 
> Everyone keeps asking about the shop, "Is it done yet?" Nope, I wish! I've been waiting on the power company to make up there mind. Now they have finally decided to put a pedastal in the back yard to run the shop off of. Problem is the electric here is buried and it will not stop raining! I was hoping to have it in by Memorial weekend but if the rain doesn't stop that won't happen. I can't really do anything out there until I get the city to sign off on the building and get them out of my hair (if ya know what I mean). So for right now I have this big new building that I can't really use for anything. Well I do have a chair out in the middle of it that I go sit in some times! ;o)
> 
> Soon I hope!


It never fails, just when you need it to by dry…. Hang in there they'll get it done eventually, you know how it goes when you need it to rain after you seed the lawn it won't rain for four months…LOL I hope they get it done soon for you I know you need the space. Let us know when things get going again.


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

LesHastings said:


> *Still waiting on electricity!*
> 
> Everyone keeps asking about the shop, "Is it done yet?" Nope, I wish! I've been waiting on the power company to make up there mind. Now they have finally decided to put a pedastal in the back yard to run the shop off of. Problem is the electric here is buried and it will not stop raining! I was hoping to have it in by Memorial weekend but if the rain doesn't stop that won't happen. I can't really do anything out there until I get the city to sign off on the building and get them out of my hair (if ya know what I mean). So for right now I have this big new building that I can't really use for anything. Well I do have a chair out in the middle of it that I go sit in some times! ;o)
> 
> Soon I hope!


Hi Les

Hang in there buddy. Things could be worst. I got my shop done and just started buying new equipment for it. Then I had to go in for foot surgery and was told i would be layed up for 6 to 8 weeks. The shop keeps calling to me. End of this month I will start odering more equipment again so it will be here when I am up and running. Looking forward to seeing your finished shop.

God Bless
tom


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

LesHastings said:


> *Still waiting on electricity!*
> 
> Everyone keeps asking about the shop, "Is it done yet?" Nope, I wish! I've been waiting on the power company to make up there mind. Now they have finally decided to put a pedastal in the back yard to run the shop off of. Problem is the electric here is buried and it will not stop raining! I was hoping to have it in by Memorial weekend but if the rain doesn't stop that won't happen. I can't really do anything out there until I get the city to sign off on the building and get them out of my hair (if ya know what I mean). So for right now I have this big new building that I can't really use for anything. Well I do have a chair out in the middle of it that I go sit in some times! ;o)
> 
> Soon I hope!


You should live in the sticks where I do. The only permit I had to get was a building permit for $25 and an inspection for the foundation. That's it.

I did all the electrical myself. Just thew a 100 AMP breaker in the house and ran wires into the shop.


----------



## LesHastings (Jan 26, 2008)

LesHastings said:


> *Still waiting on electricity!*
> 
> Everyone keeps asking about the shop, "Is it done yet?" Nope, I wish! I've been waiting on the power company to make up there mind. Now they have finally decided to put a pedastal in the back yard to run the shop off of. Problem is the electric here is buried and it will not stop raining! I was hoping to have it in by Memorial weekend but if the rain doesn't stop that won't happen. I can't really do anything out there until I get the city to sign off on the building and get them out of my hair (if ya know what I mean). So for right now I have this big new building that I can't really use for anything. Well I do have a chair out in the middle of it that I go sit in some times! ;o)
> 
> Soon I hope!


I wish I did Gary, I'd be done and using it by now!


----------



## Critterman (Dec 20, 2007)

LesHastings said:


> *Still waiting on electricity!*
> 
> Everyone keeps asking about the shop, "Is it done yet?" Nope, I wish! I've been waiting on the power company to make up there mind. Now they have finally decided to put a pedastal in the back yard to run the shop off of. Problem is the electric here is buried and it will not stop raining! I was hoping to have it in by Memorial weekend but if the rain doesn't stop that won't happen. I can't really do anything out there until I get the city to sign off on the building and get them out of my hair (if ya know what I mean). So for right now I have this big new building that I can't really use for anything. Well I do have a chair out in the middle of it that I go sit in some times! ;o)
> 
> Soon I hope!


Hey Les, Haven't heard anything from you in a while. How's the new shop extention, using it yet?


----------



## LesHastings (Jan 26, 2008)

*Almost there!*

Its been along haul,,,,,,,,,,but its finally taking shape!

The outside of the building was completed 3/5/09. It took from that date until the middle of May for the power company to decide what they wanted to do to get the power to the building. They finally decided to put in a pedastal in the back yard to run the power from. (at a cost of $1350.00). I had a seperate meter put in the shop so I could cut it loose from the house. I got a final on the buiding and the electrical on 6/19/09. Then was my turn to go to work.

I worked every evening after work as well as every weekend (still doing so). Got all the wiring finished (about 1000 feet or so). Put up up a couple of walls for an office in one corner. The wife helped me get it all insulated. Then I put 7/16 osb on all the walls and ceilings. Got it asll painted two coats. Hung 12- 8' Four bulb t8 light fixtures. Last but not least I decided to put in laminate flooring. One, to make it warmer in the winter and two, to make it a little eaiser on the feet and legs than walking on concrete all the time. I'm really glad I went ahead and put in the flooring, It makes a world of difference.

I still have alot of things to finish up yet. Office is still bare walls inside. Still have a little triming here and there to do. For the last four weeks or so I've been moving machinery into the new side. Sorting through lots of stuff, Finding lots of stuff that I forgot I even had. Moving things around, trying to find the perfect place for things. Its going to and ongoing process till spring I'm thinking. Still have a big mess to clean up in the old side of the shop. I'll finally have room to build some lumber racks and get lumber storage under control.

This first picture is the way it things looked inside the first of March.



*And here it is now!*











As you can see I've been somewhat busy. It has taken a while doing it all by my self, but I have enjoyed every minute of it.

You will all be invited to the open shop when its done!


----------



## damianpenney (Jun 22, 2007)

LesHastings said:


> *Almost there!*
> 
> Its been along haul,,,,,,,,,,but its finally taking shape!
> 
> ...


Looks really, really nice. I'm jealous! Enjoy


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

LesHastings said:


> *Almost there!*
> 
> Its been along haul,,,,,,,,,,but its finally taking shape!
> 
> ...


outstanding !!! best of luck to you. Hope you do well and prosper.


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

LesHastings said:


> *Almost there!*
> 
> Its been along haul,,,,,,,,,,but its finally taking shape!
> 
> ...


WOWEEEEEEEEE…..................waht a great looking shop. Les, you did an outstanding job on this shop. Looks like you got a whole lot more room now. I will have to stop in for a vist when I come back to Kansas next spring. It's been well worth the wait. Nice looking floor too.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

LesHastings said:


> *Almost there!*
> 
> Its been along haul,,,,,,,,,,but its finally taking shape!
> 
> ...


Very cool Les a beautiful shop with great details. Looks more like a show room it"s so nice. And 3 lathes thats cool. Fantastic.


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

LesHastings said:


> *Almost there!*
> 
> Its been along haul,,,,,,,,,,but its finally taking shape!
> 
> ...


Very impressive shop Les! That floor is really beautiful. Now that my shop is basically done I am going to buy the rest of my big equipment. I decided to go with a Jet Bandsaw, Drill Press, Shaper, Drum Sander and Jointer/Planer Combo in one big order. I see you have some Jet equipment. What do you think about them? I love my Powermatic PM2000 but felt that Jet equipment would be fine for my home shop. Keep them pictures coming! I am happy for you that you have such a great shop!

God Bless
tom


----------



## cwdance1 (Jun 23, 2009)

LesHastings said:


> *Almost there!*
> 
> Its been along haul,,,,,,,,,,but its finally taking shape!
> 
> ...


Man I would give anything for a shop like that full of tools


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

LesHastings said:


> *Almost there!*
> 
> Its been along haul,,,,,,,,,,but its finally taking shape!
> 
> ...


Very nice shop, I bet you are very pleased. I hope you find endless hours please in it.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

LesHastings said:


> *Almost there!*
> 
> Its been along haul,,,,,,,,,,but its finally taking shape!
> 
> ...


Les, this turned out beautifully. Having a shop like this makes working in there a real pleasure, I am sure.

What about your existing shop space? Any thoughts on remodeling it to bring it up to the standard set in the expansion space?


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

LesHastings said:


> *Almost there!*
> 
> Its been along haul,,,,,,,,,,but its finally taking shape!
> 
> ...


SUWEEET!

I love how bright it is in there. I was looking at upgrading the light in my shop to those units. It looks like they put out plenty of light.

Better watch out for the sawdust on the laminate floor. You can slide like you are on wet ice.


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

LesHastings said:


> *Almost there!*
> 
> Its been along haul,,,,,,,,,,but its finally taking shape!
> 
> ...


Les,

It's good to see that you are truly making progress. Not having heard anything for so long, we were concerned that zoning might be giving you a real nightmare. Your workshop looks appropriately wonderful for such a superb craftsman. Congratulations on a fine job! You must be anxious for it to be totally finished.

We're trying hard to practice Galatians 5:26, 1 Timothy 6:6, etc., and not envy! ;-)


----------



## Rogue (Nov 24, 2008)

LesHastings said:


> *Almost there!*
> 
> Its been along haul,,,,,,,,,,but its finally taking shape!
> 
> ...


nice place bro! Nothin like in sweet place to spend the best time of you life anyway.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

LesHastings said:


> *Almost there!*
> 
> Its been along haul,,,,,,,,,,but its finally taking shape!
> 
> ...


Les glad the powers that be got together to approve everything. It looks awesome, I really like the flooring, nice on the feet but also makes the space a lot brighter than concrete as well

Dave


----------



## Splinterman (Mar 13, 2009)

LesHastings said:


> *Almost there!*
> 
> Its been along haul,,,,,,,,,,but its finally taking shape!
> 
> ...


Hey Les,
One word…............EXCELLENT.


----------



## spanky46 (Feb 12, 2009)

LesHastings said:


> *Almost there!*
> 
> Its been along haul,,,,,,,,,,but its finally taking shape!
> 
> ...


Very nice Les!


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

LesHastings said:


> *Almost there!*
> 
> Its been along haul,,,,,,,,,,but its finally taking shape!
> 
> ...


Great looking shop!


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

LesHastings said:


> *Almost there!*
> 
> Its been along haul,,,,,,,,,,but its finally taking shape!
> 
> ...


Les, thats a great looking shop.


----------



## Critterman (Dec 20, 2007)

LesHastings said:


> *Almost there!*
> 
> Its been along haul,,,,,,,,,,but its finally taking shape!
> 
> ...


Hey Les, WOW it looks great, better than great. More importantly, I can't think of another woodworker who deserves it more! Now the shop is up to the craftsman, it's about time…LOL. Looking forward to that open house :>)


----------



## navyman (Jan 28, 2009)

LesHastings said:


> *Almost there!*
> 
> Its been along haul,,,,,,,,,,but its finally taking shape!
> 
> ...


thats one hell of a nice shop


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

LesHastings said:


> *Almost there!*
> 
> Its been along haul,,,,,,,,,,but its finally taking shape!
> 
> ...


I had to come back and look (drool) again.


----------



## GaryD (Mar 5, 2009)

LesHastings said:


> *Almost there!*
> 
> Its been along haul,,,,,,,,,,but its finally taking shape!
> 
> ...


Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!Have to be like Todd and drool a little. You are right, the floor makes a huge difference. Great Job!


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

LesHastings said:


> *Almost there!*
> 
> Its been along haul,,,,,,,,,,but its finally taking shape!
> 
> ...


Wow! That's a freaking nice shop! My shop expands every time I open the garage door and drop my tailgate.


----------



## LesHastings (Jan 26, 2008)

LesHastings said:


> *Almost there!*
> 
> Its been along haul,,,,,,,,,,but its finally taking shape!
> 
> ...


Hey Thanks everyone for your comments!

Todd the floor is a little slippery with saw dust on it, I'm hoping that will make keep it clean.
Scott the old side will be for milling lumber and cutting up sheet goods, not sure right now what I'll do to that side if anything. Both sides will be a work in progess for a while I'm sure.
Tom I think Jet equipment is fine for a home shop. I have a mixture of brands Powermatic, Jet, Rikon, Bosch and Shop Fox. I've been happy with all of it so.
Jim actually I'm a lathe junky. I started on the lathe at the age of !2. I have a total of 5. If you look in the picture ther is another one on the floor, its a Vga bowl lathe I bought a couple of months ago. I need to make a stand for it so I can start using it to. I still have another one at work that I plan to bring home.

Once again many Thanks to all. Your all welcome to stop in anytime your in the area!


----------



## Richforever (Mar 19, 2008)

LesHastings said:


> *Almost there!*
> 
> Its been along haul,,,,,,,,,,but its finally taking shape!
> 
> ...


Wow! What a difference a half a year makes! Outstanding shop. Thanks for showing us how it should be done!


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

LesHastings said:


> *Almost there!*
> 
> Its been along haul,,,,,,,,,,but its finally taking shape!
> 
> ...


I'm like Todd. Had to come back for another looksee. What I would give to have a shop like that. Man O Man.


----------



## kosta (Mar 20, 2009)

LesHastings said:


> *Almost there!*
> 
> Its been along haul,,,,,,,,,,but its finally taking shape!
> 
> ...


wow


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

LesHastings said:


> *Almost there!*
> 
> Its been along haul,,,,,,,,,,but its finally taking shape!
> 
> ...


Les. I can't quit drooooooooling.


----------



## gbear (Mar 6, 2007)

LesHastings said:


> *Almost there!*
> 
> Its been along haul,,,,,,,,,,but its finally taking shape!
> 
> ...


Now I'm really envious of you AND Todd. Enjoy the shop…I know you will…it's great.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

LesHastings said:


> *Almost there!*
> 
> Its been along haul,,,,,,,,,,but its finally taking shape!
> 
> ...


Les,

I've always told my wife … "I don't test drive Porsches … because … I'm quite sure I'd want one!"

I don't know quite how I'm going to walk down the stairs to my little corner of the basement, again, after seeing your shop 

Beautifully done, thoughtfully executed, roomy, clean, bright, functional, inviting, and … obviously built-to-suit, rather than what many of us probably did: make do with what we got.

One question: I saw you sheathed the interior with OSB, right? I have to build out half of my basement (that's 1,000sf out of a total of 2,000sf, all with 9' ceilings) for my wife-"Yoga studio, apartment (think: woman cave), and art studio), and have been thinking about the OSB (vs. drywall) for ease, strength, durability, etc.

Did you simply paint yours?

I thought I'd seen where skim-coating was the way to go, and that you could classically mud and tape over the skim-coat, but … whatever you did /looks/ awfully nice. What /did/ you do??

Again: great job! You must grin ear-to-ear when you open that door….

Neil


----------



## LesHastings (Jan 26, 2008)

LesHastings said:


> *Almost there!*
> 
> Its been along haul,,,,,,,,,,but its finally taking shape!
> 
> ...


Neil,

I put all of the osb up and used a large electric orbital sander and sanded all the seams and any loose fibers on the sheets. I pretty much sanded the entire surface. Then I painted all of it. After it the paint was dry I went around one more time and sanded it again where it needed it. Then touched up the paint. Its not perfect but it looks pretty good. There is still afew areas that I'll sand and paint again, when I get some time.

I haven't tried the skim coat and taping of osb, so I'm not sure how well that works.

I used osb so I could hang things where ever I wanted to on the walls. So in time it will be full of holes anyway.

Yes Neil I smile every time I wall in the door. ;o) I have alot to do yet in the new side as well as the old side. The machinery may move around some for a while.

Thanks for your comments!


----------



## LesHastings (Jan 26, 2008)

*Not done, but using it!*

Everyone keeps asking about the shop, so here how things stand today. Its not done--done but its being used. I've been using it for a while now. But just when I think the new side is about where I'm going to leave I seem to come with changes I want to make. I still plan on making some wall cabinets and benches to go on the south wall in the new side. I've added a few things since it was built so I had to find a place for those. I do things as I have time. A couple of weeks ago I got tired of all the clamps being everywhere. So I had a few 2×4's left from the framing and spent a day designing and building a quick clamp rack that holds all of the clamps I currently have at home. It holds all 250 or so and still has room for a few more, plus room for another partition in the center for more haging clamps if need be. I've gotten so used to having my lift table at work (yea you guessed it) that I bought another for the home shop. It has a smaller foot print but will still lift 2000 pounds. And finally a couple of weeks ago or so I bought a pellet stove, so I had to find a place for it and get it installed and running. Still need to sheet rock the the little office and get it done. I keep working at it when I have time and feel like it.

We are really busy at work right now. I've been working a few extra hours a week to try and speed some things there. We currently have the biggest job we have ever had and it has its share of headaches believe me. And were trying to squese in a few smaller projects to at the same time. My time in my shop is limited to the weekends, during the week I just don't feel like it most evenings.

Yesterday, Saturday, I had three guys over from the local woodworkers guild that I belong to. I volunteered to build a book cabinet for the guilds library. I'm a little late on getting that done, so going to try and get it finished as soon as possible.

Here's a few pictures from today! Sorry I didn't take the time to re-size the pictures so if click on them you can see the whole photo.



















And here is a few from the old side, still need to finish clearing this side out and getting it organized. I put the pellet stove on this side.







As always thanks for looking and have fun woodworking!!


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

LesHastings said:


> *Not done, but using it!*
> 
> Everyone keeps asking about the shop, so here how things stand today. Its not done--done but its being used. I've been using it for a while now. But just when I think the new side is about where I'm going to leave I seem to come with changes I want to make. I still plan on making some wall cabinets and benches to go on the south wall in the new side. I've added a few things since it was built so I had to find a place for those. I do things as I have time. A couple of weeks ago I got tired of all the clamps being everywhere. So I had a few 2×4's left from the framing and spent a day designing and building a quick clamp rack that holds all of the clamps I currently have at home. It holds all 250 or so and still has room for a few more, plus room for another partition in the center for more haging clamps if need be. I've gotten so used to having my lift table at work (yea you guessed it) that I bought another for the home shop. It has a smaller foot print but will still lift 2000 pounds. And finally a couple of weeks ago or so I bought a pellet stove, so I had to find a place for it and get it installed and running. Still need to sheet rock the the little office and get it done. I keep working at it when I have time and feel like it.
> 
> ...


Great collection of tools, great shop too thanks for posting.


----------



## Jimi_C (Jul 17, 2009)

LesHastings said:


> *Not done, but using it!*
> 
> Everyone keeps asking about the shop, so here how things stand today. Its not done--done but its being used. I've been using it for a while now. But just when I think the new side is about where I'm going to leave I seem to come with changes I want to make. I still plan on making some wall cabinets and benches to go on the south wall in the new side. I've added a few things since it was built so I had to find a place for those. I do things as I have time. A couple of weeks ago I got tired of all the clamps being everywhere. So I had a few 2×4's left from the framing and spent a day designing and building a quick clamp rack that holds all of the clamps I currently have at home. It holds all 250 or so and still has room for a few more, plus room for another partition in the center for more haging clamps if need be. I've gotten so used to having my lift table at work (yea you guessed it) that I bought another for the home shop. It has a smaller foot print but will still lift 2000 pounds. And finally a couple of weeks ago or so I bought a pellet stove, so I had to find a place for it and get it installed and running. Still need to sheet rock the the little office and get it done. I keep working at it when I have time and feel like it.
> 
> ...


/me drools…

One of the reasons I love my wife is she has already said our next house either needs a detached garage, or a space to build one, so that I have a proper woodworking shop. If/when that day comes, I will definitely be scrutinizing your pictures for ideas to steal


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

LesHastings said:


> *Not done, but using it!*
> 
> Everyone keeps asking about the shop, so here how things stand today. Its not done--done but its being used. I've been using it for a while now. But just when I think the new side is about where I'm going to leave I seem to come with changes I want to make. I still plan on making some wall cabinets and benches to go on the south wall in the new side. I've added a few things since it was built so I had to find a place for those. I do things as I have time. A couple of weeks ago I got tired of all the clamps being everywhere. So I had a few 2×4's left from the framing and spent a day designing and building a quick clamp rack that holds all of the clamps I currently have at home. It holds all 250 or so and still has room for a few more, plus room for another partition in the center for more haging clamps if need be. I've gotten so used to having my lift table at work (yea you guessed it) that I bought another for the home shop. It has a smaller foot print but will still lift 2000 pounds. And finally a couple of weeks ago or so I bought a pellet stove, so I had to find a place for it and get it installed and running. Still need to sheet rock the the little office and get it done. I keep working at it when I have time and feel like it.
> 
> ...


This looks pretty good, Les. I certainly would enjoy working in there.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

LesHastings said:


> *Not done, but using it!*
> 
> Everyone keeps asking about the shop, so here how things stand today. Its not done--done but its being used. I've been using it for a while now. But just when I think the new side is about where I'm going to leave I seem to come with changes I want to make. I still plan on making some wall cabinets and benches to go on the south wall in the new side. I've added a few things since it was built so I had to find a place for those. I do things as I have time. A couple of weeks ago I got tired of all the clamps being everywhere. So I had a few 2×4's left from the framing and spent a day designing and building a quick clamp rack that holds all of the clamps I currently have at home. It holds all 250 or so and still has room for a few more, plus room for another partition in the center for more haging clamps if need be. I've gotten so used to having my lift table at work (yea you guessed it) that I bought another for the home shop. It has a smaller foot print but will still lift 2000 pounds. And finally a couple of weeks ago or so I bought a pellet stove, so I had to find a place for it and get it installed and running. Still need to sheet rock the the little office and get it done. I keep working at it when I have time and feel like it.
> 
> ...


A super looking shop Les with great tools too.


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

LesHastings said:


> *Not done, but using it!*
> 
> Everyone keeps asking about the shop, so here how things stand today. Its not done--done but its being used. I've been using it for a while now. But just when I think the new side is about where I'm going to leave I seem to come with changes I want to make. I still plan on making some wall cabinets and benches to go on the south wall in the new side. I've added a few things since it was built so I had to find a place for those. I do things as I have time. A couple of weeks ago I got tired of all the clamps being everywhere. So I had a few 2×4's left from the framing and spent a day designing and building a quick clamp rack that holds all of the clamps I currently have at home. It holds all 250 or so and still has room for a few more, plus room for another partition in the center for more haging clamps if need be. I've gotten so used to having my lift table at work (yea you guessed it) that I bought another for the home shop. It has a smaller foot print but will still lift 2000 pounds. And finally a couple of weeks ago or so I bought a pellet stove, so I had to find a place for it and get it installed and running. Still need to sheet rock the the little office and get it done. I keep working at it when I have time and feel like it.
> 
> ...


Love the clamp collection and organization. Fantastic shop with lots of room to move around. Yep, I am definitely envious. Thank you for the tour.

David


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

LesHastings said:


> *Not done, but using it!*
> 
> Everyone keeps asking about the shop, so here how things stand today. Its not done--done but its being used. I've been using it for a while now. But just when I think the new side is about where I'm going to leave I seem to come with changes I want to make. I still plan on making some wall cabinets and benches to go on the south wall in the new side. I've added a few things since it was built so I had to find a place for those. I do things as I have time. A couple of weeks ago I got tired of all the clamps being everywhere. So I had a few 2×4's left from the framing and spent a day designing and building a quick clamp rack that holds all of the clamps I currently have at home. It holds all 250 or so and still has room for a few more, plus room for another partition in the center for more haging clamps if need be. I've gotten so used to having my lift table at work (yea you guessed it) that I bought another for the home shop. It has a smaller foot print but will still lift 2000 pounds. And finally a couple of weeks ago or so I bought a pellet stove, so I had to find a place for it and get it installed and running. Still need to sheet rock the the little office and get it done. I keep working at it when I have time and feel like it.
> 
> ...


WOW Les…......great job.


----------



## woodwkr (Feb 1, 2008)

LesHastings said:


> *Not done, but using it!*
> 
> Everyone keeps asking about the shop, so here how things stand today. Its not done--done but its being used. I've been using it for a while now. But just when I think the new side is about where I'm going to leave I seem to come with changes I want to make. I still plan on making some wall cabinets and benches to go on the south wall in the new side. I've added a few things since it was built so I had to find a place for those. I do things as I have time. A couple of weeks ago I got tired of all the clamps being everywhere. So I had a few 2×4's left from the framing and spent a day designing and building a quick clamp rack that holds all of the clamps I currently have at home. It holds all 250 or so and still has room for a few more, plus room for another partition in the center for more haging clamps if need be. I've gotten so used to having my lift table at work (yea you guessed it) that I bought another for the home shop. It has a smaller foot print but will still lift 2000 pounds. And finally a couple of weeks ago or so I bought a pellet stove, so I had to find a place for it and get it installed and running. Still need to sheet rock the the little office and get it done. I keep working at it when I have time and feel like it.
> 
> ...


You hiring?


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

LesHastings said:


> *Not done, but using it!*
> 
> Everyone keeps asking about the shop, so here how things stand today. Its not done--done but its being used. I've been using it for a while now. But just when I think the new side is about where I'm going to leave I seem to come with changes I want to make. I still plan on making some wall cabinets and benches to go on the south wall in the new side. I've added a few things since it was built so I had to find a place for those. I do things as I have time. A couple of weeks ago I got tired of all the clamps being everywhere. So I had a few 2×4's left from the framing and spent a day designing and building a quick clamp rack that holds all of the clamps I currently have at home. It holds all 250 or so and still has room for a few more, plus room for another partition in the center for more haging clamps if need be. I've gotten so used to having my lift table at work (yea you guessed it) that I bought another for the home shop. It has a smaller foot print but will still lift 2000 pounds. And finally a couple of weeks ago or so I bought a pellet stove, so I had to find a place for it and get it installed and running. Still need to sheet rock the the little office and get it done. I keep working at it when I have time and feel like it.
> 
> ...


Dang Les, that is just Candyland.

Good Job,
Steve


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

LesHastings said:


> *Not done, but using it!*
> 
> Everyone keeps asking about the shop, so here how things stand today. Its not done--done but its being used. I've been using it for a while now. But just when I think the new side is about where I'm going to leave I seem to come with changes I want to make. I still plan on making some wall cabinets and benches to go on the south wall in the new side. I've added a few things since it was built so I had to find a place for those. I do things as I have time. A couple of weeks ago I got tired of all the clamps being everywhere. So I had a few 2×4's left from the framing and spent a day designing and building a quick clamp rack that holds all of the clamps I currently have at home. It holds all 250 or so and still has room for a few more, plus room for another partition in the center for more haging clamps if need be. I've gotten so used to having my lift table at work (yea you guessed it) that I bought another for the home shop. It has a smaller foot print but will still lift 2000 pounds. And finally a couple of weeks ago or so I bought a pellet stove, so I had to find a place for it and get it installed and running. Still need to sheet rock the the little office and get it done. I keep working at it when I have time and feel like it.
> 
> ...


Looks way too pretty to actually use!


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

LesHastings said:


> *Not done, but using it!*
> 
> Everyone keeps asking about the shop, so here how things stand today. Its not done--done but its being used. I've been using it for a while now. But just when I think the new side is about where I'm going to leave I seem to come with changes I want to make. I still plan on making some wall cabinets and benches to go on the south wall in the new side. I've added a few things since it was built so I had to find a place for those. I do things as I have time. A couple of weeks ago I got tired of all the clamps being everywhere. So I had a few 2×4's left from the framing and spent a day designing and building a quick clamp rack that holds all of the clamps I currently have at home. It holds all 250 or so and still has room for a few more, plus room for another partition in the center for more haging clamps if need be. I've gotten so used to having my lift table at work (yea you guessed it) that I bought another for the home shop. It has a smaller foot print but will still lift 2000 pounds. And finally a couple of weeks ago or so I bought a pellet stove, so I had to find a place for it and get it installed and running. Still need to sheet rock the the little office and get it done. I keep working at it when I have time and feel like it.
> 
> ...


Les,

Wow! Your shop is incredible! We've really missed your input. It's good to hear that you've been busy in an economy that hasn't been that agreeable with everyone.

With all the sawdust, maybe you can make your own pellets in your spare time!

We've been working on reorganizing our shop. Everything in it all together can't hold a candle to just your clamp rack (and what's on it!)

We'll just keep reminding ourselves of 1 Timothy 6:6!


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

LesHastings said:


> *Not done, but using it!*
> 
> Everyone keeps asking about the shop, so here how things stand today. Its not done--done but its being used. I've been using it for a while now. But just when I think the new side is about where I'm going to leave I seem to come with changes I want to make. I still plan on making some wall cabinets and benches to go on the south wall in the new side. I've added a few things since it was built so I had to find a place for those. I do things as I have time. A couple of weeks ago I got tired of all the clamps being everywhere. So I had a few 2×4's left from the framing and spent a day designing and building a quick clamp rack that holds all of the clamps I currently have at home. It holds all 250 or so and still has room for a few more, plus room for another partition in the center for more haging clamps if need be. I've gotten so used to having my lift table at work (yea you guessed it) that I bought another for the home shop. It has a smaller foot print but will still lift 2000 pounds. And finally a couple of weeks ago or so I bought a pellet stove, so I had to find a place for it and get it installed and running. Still need to sheet rock the the little office and get it done. I keep working at it when I have time and feel like it.
> 
> ...


Wow, that is so nice…..I don't mind to sleep on that floor if I'm dog tired.


----------



## Critterman (Dec 20, 2007)

LesHastings said:


> *Not done, but using it!*
> 
> Everyone keeps asking about the shop, so here how things stand today. Its not done--done but its being used. I've been using it for a while now. But just when I think the new side is about where I'm going to leave I seem to come with changes I want to make. I still plan on making some wall cabinets and benches to go on the south wall in the new side. I've added a few things since it was built so I had to find a place for those. I do things as I have time. A couple of weeks ago I got tired of all the clamps being everywhere. So I had a few 2×4's left from the framing and spent a day designing and building a quick clamp rack that holds all of the clamps I currently have at home. It holds all 250 or so and still has room for a few more, plus room for another partition in the center for more haging clamps if need be. I've gotten so used to having my lift table at work (yea you guessed it) that I bought another for the home shop. It has a smaller foot print but will still lift 2000 pounds. And finally a couple of weeks ago or so I bought a pellet stove, so I had to find a place for it and get it installed and running. Still need to sheet rock the the little office and get it done. I keep working at it when I have time and feel like it.
> 
> ...


Lookin good big guy. Like the clamp rack, and looks like you finally got that space you needed, and boy you needed it too :>) The set up now looks like you have all that breathing room you were looking for even in the old area. Looks great! Hey, I do have a question (like that's something new) I think I asked you this before, but the addition was really new then…How are the finished wood floors in the shop? I was thinking of them for my shop, but worried about traction. I know my concrete floors can get a little slick with dust build up (but I don't have my collector yet either). I wouldn't put in the wood without the DC first, but how is it working out for you. I know you use your shop a lot more than i do mine. Just wondering :>) Again, great addition and a well deserved and needed new space.


----------



## LesHastings (Jan 26, 2008)

LesHastings said:


> *Not done, but using it!*
> 
> Everyone keeps asking about the shop, so here how things stand today. Its not done--done but its being used. I've been using it for a while now. But just when I think the new side is about where I'm going to leave I seem to come with changes I want to make. I still plan on making some wall cabinets and benches to go on the south wall in the new side. I've added a few things since it was built so I had to find a place for those. I do things as I have time. A couple of weeks ago I got tired of all the clamps being everywhere. So I had a few 2×4's left from the framing and spent a day designing and building a quick clamp rack that holds all of the clamps I currently have at home. It holds all 250 or so and still has room for a few more, plus room for another partition in the center for more haging clamps if need be. I've gotten so used to having my lift table at work (yea you guessed it) that I bought another for the home shop. It has a smaller foot print but will still lift 2000 pounds. And finally a couple of weeks ago or so I bought a pellet stove, so I had to find a place for it and get it installed and running. Still need to sheet rock the the little office and get it done. I keep working at it when I have time and feel like it.
> 
> ...


Jim, I'm really, really glad I put in the flooring. Its warmer than the concrete, softer too. It is how ever a liitle slick, I kind of thought it would be though. I thought it might make me keep things cleaned up a little better, that hasn't worked so far. I will tell you this though, its much easier to sweep or use an air hose and blow it the door. What I put down is just a cheap maple laminate, not real wood. Picked it at Lumber Liquidaters for 69 cents a square foot. But it looks good and got me off the concrete.

Thanks Jim,,,,,,and thanks to everyone else!


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

LesHastings said:


> *Not done, but using it!*
> 
> Everyone keeps asking about the shop, so here how things stand today. Its not done--done but its being used. I've been using it for a while now. But just when I think the new side is about where I'm going to leave I seem to come with changes I want to make. I still plan on making some wall cabinets and benches to go on the south wall in the new side. I've added a few things since it was built so I had to find a place for those. I do things as I have time. A couple of weeks ago I got tired of all the clamps being everywhere. So I had a few 2×4's left from the framing and spent a day designing and building a quick clamp rack that holds all of the clamps I currently have at home. It holds all 250 or so and still has room for a few more, plus room for another partition in the center for more haging clamps if need be. I've gotten so used to having my lift table at work (yea you guessed it) that I bought another for the home shop. It has a smaller foot print but will still lift 2000 pounds. And finally a couple of weeks ago or so I bought a pellet stove, so I had to find a place for it and get it installed and running. Still need to sheet rock the the little office and get it done. I keep working at it when I have time and feel like it.
> 
> ...


Fantastic shop. Thanks for all the great pictures


----------



## DropLast (Feb 22, 2010)

LesHastings said:


> *Not done, but using it!*
> 
> Everyone keeps asking about the shop, so here how things stand today. Its not done--done but its being used. I've been using it for a while now. But just when I think the new side is about where I'm going to leave I seem to come with changes I want to make. I still plan on making some wall cabinets and benches to go on the south wall in the new side. I've added a few things since it was built so I had to find a place for those. I do things as I have time. A couple of weeks ago I got tired of all the clamps being everywhere. So I had a few 2×4's left from the framing and spent a day designing and building a quick clamp rack that holds all of the clamps I currently have at home. It holds all 250 or so and still has room for a few more, plus room for another partition in the center for more haging clamps if need be. I've gotten so used to having my lift table at work (yea you guessed it) that I bought another for the home shop. It has a smaller foot print but will still lift 2000 pounds. And finally a couple of weeks ago or so I bought a pellet stove, so I had to find a place for it and get it installed and running. Still need to sheet rock the the little office and get it done. I keep working at it when I have time and feel like it.
> 
> ...


last time i saw that manny clamps was at a big depot store WOW
i got that chatroom done
http://www.buzzen.net/chatui.aspx?rm=lumberjocks

hope to see you there soon


----------



## sb194 (Feb 19, 2010)

LesHastings said:


> *Not done, but using it!*
> 
> Everyone keeps asking about the shop, so here how things stand today. Its not done--done but its being used. I've been using it for a while now. But just when I think the new side is about where I'm going to leave I seem to come with changes I want to make. I still plan on making some wall cabinets and benches to go on the south wall in the new side. I've added a few things since it was built so I had to find a place for those. I do things as I have time. A couple of weeks ago I got tired of all the clamps being everywhere. So I had a few 2×4's left from the framing and spent a day designing and building a quick clamp rack that holds all of the clamps I currently have at home. It holds all 250 or so and still has room for a few more, plus room for another partition in the center for more haging clamps if need be. I've gotten so used to having my lift table at work (yea you guessed it) that I bought another for the home shop. It has a smaller foot print but will still lift 2000 pounds. And finally a couple of weeks ago or so I bought a pellet stove, so I had to find a place for it and get it installed and running. Still need to sheet rock the the little office and get it done. I keep working at it when I have time and feel like it.
> 
> ...


That is something special. I am very jealous. Great space.

Sean


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

LesHastings said:


> *Not done, but using it!*
> 
> Everyone keeps asking about the shop, so here how things stand today. Its not done--done but its being used. I've been using it for a while now. But just when I think the new side is about where I'm going to leave I seem to come with changes I want to make. I still plan on making some wall cabinets and benches to go on the south wall in the new side. I've added a few things since it was built so I had to find a place for those. I do things as I have time. A couple of weeks ago I got tired of all the clamps being everywhere. So I had a few 2×4's left from the framing and spent a day designing and building a quick clamp rack that holds all of the clamps I currently have at home. It holds all 250 or so and still has room for a few more, plus room for another partition in the center for more haging clamps if need be. I've gotten so used to having my lift table at work (yea you guessed it) that I bought another for the home shop. It has a smaller foot print but will still lift 2000 pounds. And finally a couple of weeks ago or so I bought a pellet stove, so I had to find a place for it and get it installed and running. Still need to sheet rock the the little office and get it done. I keep working at it when I have time and feel like it.
> 
> ...


I wanted to check your shop out but the pictures are corrupted or some like that.


----------



## LesHastings (Jan 26, 2008)

LesHastings said:


> *Not done, but using it!*
> 
> Everyone keeps asking about the shop, so here how things stand today. Its not done--done but its being used. I've been using it for a while now. But just when I think the new side is about where I'm going to leave I seem to come with changes I want to make. I still plan on making some wall cabinets and benches to go on the south wall in the new side. I've added a few things since it was built so I had to find a place for those. I do things as I have time. A couple of weeks ago I got tired of all the clamps being everywhere. So I had a few 2×4's left from the framing and spent a day designing and building a quick clamp rack that holds all of the clamps I currently have at home. It holds all 250 or so and still has room for a few more, plus room for another partition in the center for more haging clamps if need be. I've gotten so used to having my lift table at work (yea you guessed it) that I bought another for the home shop. It has a smaller foot print but will still lift 2000 pounds. And finally a couple of weeks ago or so I bought a pellet stove, so I had to find a place for it and get it installed and running. Still need to sheet rock the the little office and get it done. I keep working at it when I have time and feel like it.
> 
> ...


Thanks Robert, I'll try and figure out how to fix it.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

LesHastings said:


> *Not done, but using it!*
> 
> Everyone keeps asking about the shop, so here how things stand today. Its not done--done but its being used. I've been using it for a while now. But just when I think the new side is about where I'm going to leave I seem to come with changes I want to make. I still plan on making some wall cabinets and benches to go on the south wall in the new side. I've added a few things since it was built so I had to find a place for those. I do things as I have time. A couple of weeks ago I got tired of all the clamps being everywhere. So I had a few 2×4's left from the framing and spent a day designing and building a quick clamp rack that holds all of the clamps I currently have at home. It holds all 250 or so and still has room for a few more, plus room for another partition in the center for more haging clamps if need be. I've gotten so used to having my lift table at work (yea you guessed it) that I bought another for the home shop. It has a smaller foot print but will still lift 2000 pounds. And finally a couple of weeks ago or so I bought a pellet stove, so I had to find a place for it and get it installed and running. Still need to sheet rock the the little office and get it done. I keep working at it when I have time and feel like it.
> 
> ...


Its the photobucket send $400 blackmail I think.


----------

